# White lumps in vomit



## OscarChi

Hi. Has anyone ever experienced white lumps in their dogs vomit? It happened about two weeks ago, he was sick in the day and then once at night with white lumps in it, I picked one up in tissue and squeezed it, the texture was quite soft and crumbly. I googled and it said that sometime raw hind can cause a problem so I took his raw hind chews away and he wasn't sick again so thought it was problem solved. But again this morning he was sick with these lumps. The other treats he has are the puppy milk drops ( he is three years old ). Could these be to blame? He's absolutely fine in himself, still seems happy and playful.
Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## susan davis

Are you sure he is getting into garbage and eating used kleenex or worse yet some ukkie diapers (in case you have babies!). Our sheltie got into a disposal can and ate some urine pads! She got rid of them, but they can cause a lot of problems if the dog doesn't vomit them.


----------



## susan davis

correction: that should read 'are you sure he is NOT getting"


----------



## OscarChi

I've seen no evidence of him getting in the garbage but I suppose he could of had access to it. I'm pretty sure it must me something he's eating I just need figure out what.


----------



## manydogz

Check if he's getting into pillow or toy stuffing.


----------



## OscarChi

He often rips the stuffing out of his toys so that is a possibility.


----------



## pigeonsheep

Rawhide is not too safe that's why many of us opt for bullysticks. Hope he's ok <3


----------



## OscarChi

He's not been sick again so hopefully it's out! Can I ask what are bully sticks?


----------



## coco_little_bear

OscarChi said:


> He's not been sick again so hopefully it's out! Can I ask what are bully sticks?


Good to hear he seems better now. I agree with Pigeonsheep, rawhide chews are not considered very safe. Bully sticks (called pizzle in the UK) are, well... a bit gross (bulls penises), but what can I say dogs love them. :laughing5: They are a great chew treat, although I rarely buy them due to the awful smell. You can also get chews like tripe sticks, rabbit ears and tendons.


----------



## OscarChi

That does sound gross lol, maybe I will let him have a try of them! He will definitely get no more rawhind after some of the stories I read about them.


----------

